# Comic Strip



## spas (Mar 18, 2007)

I got bored and decided to use Serif DrawPlus to make a comic strip with some weird sketch I thought up well bored, its not really funny or well drawn but I was kind of pleased with it considering I am terrible at art and don't often use draw plus!

Its about a bitch of a wife and a picnic gone wrong!

Picnic


----------



## th3sandm4n (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sorry but I don't get it at all


----------



## HelloKitty (Mar 19, 2007)

I believe there are zombies behind them?...
and one is also eating a cow?...?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 19, 2007)

yum


----------



## spas (Mar 19, 2007)

The general jist of the joke is that she thought he was being an idiot but it turned out the word zombie was well associated with a cow.  I promise the next one will be more funny!


----------



## Qith (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a good start, I think better art with more drama could have actually made it pretty funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So the message is: draw more and get good at it so we can laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## gatorade (Apr 2, 2007)

not bad!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 5, 2007)

Btw, the guy/zombie has a z in his left eye? In the 5th "box".


----------

